# SA Seasons



## 2Blessed (Dec 13, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a SA week for use and trading purposes.  I am interested in a summer week at Strand Pavilion and/or Place on the Bay. 
I believe I read here that their weeks/seasons do not necessarily coincide with our weeks.  Is there a range of weeks that is considered summer?  TIA.

Brenda


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 14, 2006)

Their summer iis our winter and vice versa. Water spins the wrong way too.


----------



## 2Blessed (Dec 14, 2006)

Are you saying that I should be looking for weeks in the October-February range?  Am I correct in assuming that a US week 51 will be a summer week in SA?  Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## Dunk (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Brenda, I hope this helps.

Durban, South Africa Weather Facts 
The average warmest month is January. 
On average, the coolest month is June. 
The maximum average precipitation occurs in March 

Today's high 86 low 74


----------



## DanM (Jan 25, 2007)

*Check school calendar above*

If you look at the stickies above, you will see an SA school calendar. Summer vacation tends to run from the first week of December thru the first week of January and these are generally the peak weeks...some other holiday weeks are also consistently good.

As anyone who reads this board should know, the specific week you own or are assigned as a flexi-week any given year is now critical to trade value, just like in the rest of RCI-world. It may be time to eliminate the SA board as the main characteristics that once lumped us all in a similar trading group no matter where in SA we owned, or when, no longer apply.


----------

